# eclipse - tasks und problems listen



## steff3 (23. Feb 2009)

ihr kennt sicher auch die beiden views, sind natürlich auch sehr nützlich, nur leider werden die tasks und problems von allen projekten im workspace angezeigt
selbst wenn ich ein working set erstelle hab ich immer noch alle fehler und aufgaben, wie kann man das ganze an ein bestimmtes projekt binden?


----------



## Wildcard (23. Feb 2009)

Kleiner Knopf oben Rechts -> Configure Content 
Stell's auf selected element, oder elements in the same project, oder selected element and its children


----------



## SlaterB (23. Feb 2009)

jede Ansicht hat doch ein kleines Menü, schau dir dort die Definition der Filter an,
da steht auch was von Working Set


----------



## Zed (23. Feb 2009)

Versuch mal
Im Tasks Fenster gibt einen Pfeil mit View Menu. Configure Contents. Dort kannst du alles einstellen. Wichtig ist das du in der Listen einen Hacken setzt bei der Configuration


----------

